# Show me the money!!!



## western w/lml (Sep 12, 2016)

Greetings again everyone. Reading quite a bit on bidding from everyone's posts and the advice that has been given. I'm curious to what a general consensus of the community would be regarding the most lucrative form of plowing is? Such as hey banks are good money, or storage units, or large mall facilities. Curious to know what the veteran staff would have to say about this. Thanks guys!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Seasonal with a very light winter. payup


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Need Grandview for this answer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Dr & dental offices. Per push + salt.
Residential= seasional. 

Your results may vary


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Hold on, let me grab the popcorn.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> This thread is not going to go well. Hold on, let me grab the popcorn.


X2


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> X2


Oops. Already edited it!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you just getting into plowing? What's the point of the question?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Are you just getting into plowing? What's the point of the question?


New spoon in an old pot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

"Watching"


----------



## western w/lml (Sep 12, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Are you just getting into plowing? What's the point of the question?


No, have been a skid steer operator for about 6 years, and switching back to a truck this year( Tired of getting out of cabs with a sore back and that pesty ring in my ears. I was just reading through a bunch of threads and the thought came to mind, what type of business has been the most consistent moneymaker over the years? Could even be a combination of money/hassle factor. Good money no hassle.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We try to have a good mix of seasonals and per push accounts. 

I personally have had good luck with small landlords that have 5 to 10 properties and condo associations or property managers.

Less office work, less billing hassle, and kind of nice when the checks come in a huge envelope. 

I also try to avoid complainers and nitpickers like the plague. Taking a walk-through of the property with whoever is signing the contract is always a good tactic for me, if they seem like a weirdo I highball or don't bid. Make sure you get out the contract gracefully if they become a problem.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

again, let's not ruin the guys thread...thanks!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> "Watching"


I'm not.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> again, let's not ruin the guys thread...thanks!


 . . We're not, but essentially it's a loaded question/answer.


----------



## western w/lml (Sep 12, 2016)

dieselss said:


> . . We're not, but essentially it's a loaded question/answer.


So what was/is your top moneymaker to date?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

western w/lml said:


> So what was/is your top moneymaker to date?


 I'm a subcontractor for a company. ....top money maker is when I'm out the longest


----------



## western w/lml (Sep 12, 2016)

dieselss said:


> I'm a subcontractor for a company. ....top money maker is when I'm out the longest


^This guy.

So what your saying is you have no experience in bidding and winning contracts, but you felt it necessary to blast me for asking a question that has merit? Why? I appreciate cjames808 for actually answering with his $.02. That's all I wanted.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

western w/lml said:


> ^This guy.
> 
> So what your saying is you have no experience in bidding and winning contracts, but you felt it necessary to blast me for asking a question that has merit? Why? I appreciate cjames808 for actually answering with his $.02. That's all I wanted.


I wouldn't talk that way to a veteran member with your 14 posts. You won't get very far on here. It's kind of a loaded question. The best account is the one you get done fastest, faster than you bid it at so you make more money, and they pay fast. That could be any number of kind of lot.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ktfbgb said:


> I wouldn't talk that way to a veteran member with your 14 posts. You won't get very far on here. It's kind of a loaded question. The best account is the one you get done fastest, faster than you bid it at so you make more money, and they pay fast. That could be any number of kind of lot.


no need to get into the who can say what/when as everyone can state their opinion, site veteran or not Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The answer is there is no one answer.

There are far too many variables


----------



## western w/lml (Sep 12, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> I wouldn't talk that way to a veteran member with your 14 posts. You won't get very far on here. It's kind of a loaded question. The best account is the one you get done fastest, faster than you bid it at so you make more money, and they pay fast. That could be any number of kind of lot.


Excuse me? So unless I'm 10,000 plus posts I have no excuse for calling out someone for their nonsense? I asked specifically what have guys the best luck financially(actually appealing to veteran members) and I get a ridiculous response who had no experience in actually answering original questions. Sorry guys/girls, that is high school behavior. I am still interested in getting some responses!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

western w/lml said:


> Excuse me? So unless I'm 10,000 plus posts I have no excuse for calling out someone for their nonsense? I asked specifically what have guys the best luck financially(actually appealing to veteran members) and I get a ridiculous response who had no experience in actually answering original questions. Sorry guys/girls, that is high school behavior. I am still interested in getting some responses!


I already addressed it so move one and continue the discussion


----------



## western w/lml (Sep 12, 2016)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I already addressed it so move one and continue the discussion


Sorry moderator, didn't see your post.


----------



## flips87chevy (Oct 7, 2013)

I live in an area thats economy is heavily dependent upon tourism. My most profitable accounts are vacation rentals. It's easier for people to spend money on a property that makes money.


----------



## western w/lml (Sep 12, 2016)

I'll will chime in with our local newspaper company. They have been a loyal client for years and seems to understand that quality early morning work is something that is worth paying for.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

western w/lml said:


> Sorry moderator, didn't see your post.


That would be,

_Michael J. Donovan
Head Moderator, Online Communities_
Overseer of all that is PS
Controller of vacation durations
Keeper of the trolls
Watcher of the unruly

to you mister. Thumbs Up










:laughing:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So since I'm a sub......I have no idea what accounts I plow are easy, high profit, and not nitpicky.....funny how you names off certain "types" of lots and I'd say that I do plow those types......And how do you know that I don't know what lots pay the most? So go assume all you want and don't wear the proper ppe.....that should be grade schooler info right there


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dieselss said:


> So since I'm a sub......I have no idea what accounts I plow are easy, high profit, and not nitpicky.....funny how you names off certain "types" of lots and I'd say that I do plow those types......And how do you know that I don't know what lots pay the most? So go assume all you want and don't wear the proper ppe.....that should be grade schooler info right there


Come on SS I made a funny so we could move on.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Also I still think my answer is the best. How could anything be more profitable than seasonal with no snow?


----------



## western w/lml (Sep 12, 2016)

dieselss said:


> So since I'm a sub......I have no idea what accounts I plow are easy, high profit, and not nitpicky.....funny how you names off certain "types" of lots and I'd say that I do plow those types......And how do you know that I don't know what lots pay the most? So go assume all you want and don't wear the proper ppe.....that should be grade schooler info right there


So which ones do? I guess the purpose for posting was to give me some insight (or give others) into some possible new accounts to pursue in the future that might have been over-looked in our own areas.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

dieselss said:


> So since I'm a sub......I have no idea what accounts I plow are easy, high profit, and not nitpicky.....funny how you names off certain "types" of lots and I'd say that I do plow those types......And how do you know that I don't know what lots pay the most? So go assume all you want and don't wear the proper ppe.....that should be grade schooler info right there


what are you not understanding? I ALREADY addressed it so move on

thanks


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The answer is there is no one answer.
> 
> There are far too many variables


What this guy said...

Each market is different
Each locale is different
Each Payer is different

I get higher rates here than folks do out west. Why ? Because there's more money here, more people with more money here, and more people who are not in the service industry who require idiots like me who are to clear their snow for them, so their Maserati doesn't get stuck in the slush at the end of their driveways.

Best to dabble in each type of market and give it a shot. What works you stay with and focus towards. What doesn't leave for the other guys who want to deal with that crap.



kimber750 said:


> Also I still think my answer is the best. How could anything be more profitable than seasonal with no snow?


What he said....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> What this guy said...
> 
> Each market is different
> Each locale is different
> ...


Winner winner, someone buy him a chicken dinner

Welcome back dog


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> what are you not understanding? I ALREADY addressed it so move on
> 
> thanks


Can we use the (sorry I didn't see your post) again that'd be great.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

kimber750 said:


> Also I still think my answer is the best. How could anything be more profitable than seasonal with no snow?


you will only have one season like that.

next year, your clients won't buy snow insurance, or they will want a discounted price.

if done right even an above avg snow year is profitable.
(but not as mulch)..

-----------------
"
*Each market is different
Each locale is different
Each Payer is different"*
this is true,
*
*
not as many rich folks oot west.
:laugh::laugh: ok..ive calmed down..
maybe it has to do with the cost of living, the amount of snow they get and how they react to it.

folks oot west like a clear path for there buggatti, so they can get to the spa or the slopes


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnoFarmer said:


> you will only have one season like that.


I know, still waiting for it to happen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Each market is different
> Each locale is different
> Each Payer is different


Not only this, but if one is setup for residential drives with inverted blowers or Jeeps or half tons, one won't be efficient and profitable on medium to large parking lots.

If one has all loaders with 14 or 16' pushers, one is not going to be profitable on small lots or driveways.

That's why everyone was stating this is a loaded question with loaded answers and why I said there is no one answer.

I know of a member who does both and states his profits for drives were 50% higher than his commercial. So even if he's setup for both, one is more profitable than the other one.

This is no different than which truck is best, which plow is best, which trimmer line is best. There is no right or wrong answer. And that's why the OP had pushback on his initial question.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

not as many rich folks oot west.
:laugh::laugh: ok..ive calmed down..
maybe it has to do with the cost of living, the amount of snow they get and how they react to it.

folks oot west like a clear path for there buggatti, so they can get to the spa or the slopes[/QUOTE]

I had to chuckle at this too. Not sure what he was thinking. About 2/3 of my client base is second and third homes in multi million dollar range. Yes they have the Bugatti as well. The difference for my type of client is that it's sitting in a 3 million dollar house that they only use for three weeks a year. Their fancy Bugatti and house sit there untouched for the remaining 11 months of the year. I think that qualifies as pretty rich.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> maybe it has to do with the cost of living, the amount of snow they get and how they react to it.


So, this is true as well.

Not sure why you would argue over a generalization over whether or not you have more rich people out there or not, but feel free to do so.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

relax, we too can post a generalization , nor are we arguing with you, we're actually agreeing with part of your post


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Snow
Glad to see you're alive and well. 

Are you jealous that you're not out clearing snow pathways for bugatti super cars? Well, for sure , I am!!

One on my bucket list before I pass

Lol

Oops your post went missing... I am relaxing much better, now. Thanks for reminding me, as I sometimes get carried away
Lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:waving: back at ya.

as for my post, i'm trying not to be as "confrontational" as in the past.:laugh:
:laugh::laugh:

we have more than our share of wealthy individuals in MN as the map points oot. The only reason we don't see as many bugatti's is our roads are to riddled with pot holes. So they slum it and drive Porsche Cayenne's, and 4x4 trucks, lol.

our states wealthy are Kind of tightwads, who like to play middle class.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Hey Snow
> Glad to see you're alive and well.
> 
> Are you jealous that you're not out clearing snow pathways for bugatti super cars? Well, for sure , I am!!
> ...


My Dog, Where you been, Appears you were busy over the summer,


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

FredG said:


> My Dog, Where you been, Appears you were busy over the summer,


Hey Fred 
hope all is well
Will elaborate elsewhere, as not to poo poo on this thread .


----------

